# Parents Visitor Visa 600



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

*Australian Visiting Visa for Parents*

Hello Guys,

Im hoping someone would be able to help me with this.

I would like to bring our parents from India during the birth of our child due in August this year. Can I apply for their visas (Visitor Visa Subclass 600 ) from Australia ? If yes, can I use my immi account to launch the application for my parents?

Also I had a look at the list of documents required for the visa processing.

Could someone please let me know how much balance should our parents show in their Bank accounts? 

And what can we provide as an evidence of immediate family members in your home country ? My Brother and family live in India. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anyone who recently applied for visa SC 600 , please help...

Thanks.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Jisa said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Im hoping someone would be able to help me with this.
> 
> ...


-
Hi there!

It's better to show atleast 20-30% of the amount your parents supposed to spent in Australia, like @ 1500 AUD/month & the statement should be atleast of 6 months. You can follow this thread for more: Australia Visitor Visa 600 - No invitation letter


----------



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi there!
> 
> It's better to show atleast 20-30% of the amount your parents supposed to spent in Australia, like @ 1500 AUD/month & the statement should be atleast of 6 months. You can follow this thread for more: Australia Visitor Visa 600 - No invitation letter


Thank you for the reply @yousufkhan .
This link is very much informative. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I have another question.

Do we have to make 2 separate applications for Father and Mother?

If yes, should we show funds for both of them separately ? Or one person's bank statement is enough?

Thanks.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for my Parents visa, Visitor class 600, Tourist Stream.
Could anyone please help me with the following


Can I use my Immi account for the application of my father, mother and sister? Or do I have to create separate accounts for them?


The application asks for closest office. They live in Oman, but the closest office is in Dubai, U.A.E. Would they need to visit Dubai for interview? They have visited Australia before, but visa was applied through VFS and they did not need to go for interview, this is the first time I am applying online


Do they need to go for health examinations?

Any information regarding the above queries would be helpful. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for my Parents visa, Visitor class 600, Tourist Stream.
> Could anyone please help me with the following
> ...


1) Yes, you can use your own.
2) Not usually required to attend any interview.
3) If you are applying for 6+ months duration, then yes, they will require medicals. Although your parents should be okay to apply for 6+ months, prefer not to apply for a longer duration for your sister as there is a risk of refusal citing the GTE criterion.


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All, 

I am on 457 visa and currently applying a tourist visa for my parents under subclass 600. I am choosing visit period of up to 3 months. 

Do they need a HAP id? Or any health checkup with their application? Please advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Seenu1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on 457 visa and currently applying a tourist visa for my parents under subclass 600. I am choosing visit period of up to 3 months.
> 
> ...


if applying for 3 months 
no medicals required.

I have processed the same with no issues.


----------



## aydenteoh (Feb 18, 2019)

following


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am a permanent resident and thinking of calling my parents for 4-6 months to Australia in Visitor visa 600 (Tourist Stream). I have few queries, if someone can answer, would be so grateful.

I would be taking care of all the necessary expenses of their travel, insurances and living in Australia.

1. Can I call my parents (both dad and mom) together on my single income??
2. Do they need to prepare property valuation???? and if yes do they need to prepare separately???? and how much worth of property needs to be shown????
3. Do they need to show "bank balance to prove they have enough money for their stay and to leave Australia" even if I will be inviting and sponsoring for their travel and stay???? and if yes do they need to prepare separately??? and how much worth of balance needs to be shown?
4. Do they need to do medical and police clearance certificate?
5. Do they need to worry much about preparing the documents regarding "Genuine visitor documents" like below. 
- a letter from your employer stating you plan to return to your job
- proof that you study at a school, college or university in your home country
- proof that you have immediate family members in your home country
- proof that you can return home
- proof that you own a house or other major assets in your home country

Have heard that for parents, they need much lesser document than young applicants but not sure. They are a bit aged, so they may face difficulty in collecting and making documents, so thinking not to give them much stress for these if they are not so important.

Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a permanent resident and thinking of calling my parents for 4-6 months to Australia in Visitor visa 600 (Tourist Stream). I have few queries, if someone can answer, would be so grateful.
> 
> ...


In case of parents, the DHA main worry is that they may not return to their home country after the visit
So if they can show strong roots in the home country , the granting of visa becomes easier
So it’s in your interest to give the evidence even if entails some inconvenience 
Cheers


----------

